# An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind



## nina0806

Hi guys, can someone please translate following into hebrew for me (need it for a picture):
"An eye for an eye leaves the whole world blind."
Thanks


----------



## GeriReshef

Direct transalation:
עין תחת עין תשאיר את העולם כולו עיוור

My free transalation:
עין תחת עין תהפוך את העולם מיש לאין
an eye for an eye turns the world from something to nothing


----------



## nina0806

GeriReshef said:


> Direct transalation:
> עין תחת עין תשאיר את העולם כולו עיוור
> 
> My free transalation:
> עין תחת עין תהפוך את העולם מיש לאין
> 
> Hi Geri
> Thanks for your reply. Could you also give me the "classical" writing? You know, how it usually looks apart from the computer writing
> Regards


----------



## GeriReshef

I didn't understand what did you mean in "classical" writing.
Maybe you cannot see the Hebrew fonts in your computer?


I hope this print-screen is what you are looking for.


----------



## David S

Perhaps he means something like this:


----------



## nina0806

Actually I meant something like the writing with "the points/accents"..


----------



## anipo

I would say עין תחת עין מעוור מעוור(ת) את העולם כולו.
Sorry, but i can't print "the points/accents".


----------



## origumi

Gandhi's phrase is usually translated to:

עַיִן תַּחַת עַיִן וְכָל הָעוֹלָם יִתְעַוֵּר


----------



## David S

nina0806 said:


> Actually I meant something like the writing with "the points/accents"..



FYI, vowel points and accent marks are only used in children's books and prayerbooks. Most texts in Hebrew do not have vowel points. They were only introduced during the Middle Ages.


----------



## Egmont

origumi said:


> Gandhi's phrase is usually translated to:
> 
> עַיִן תַּחַת עַיִן וְכָל הָעוֹלָם יִתְעַוֵּר


I don't know why, but in my computer the chireks under the yods are raised to be just under the yods themselves, not under the baseline of the letters. If I copy and paste this string into another program and change its font, everything is fine, so it's not an error in typing the phrase - but if someone who isn't familiar with Hebrew reads this, if you also see something like a short exclamation point in three places, the dot should be down with the other little symbols below the letters.


----------



## airelibre

Perhaps Nina would like to see the phrase in a ashuri script (http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._of_Ashuri_Ashkenaz_Alphabet_on_Parchment.jpg) or with kulmusim (https://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm...i&tab=wi&q=kulmusim&sa=N&biw=320&bih=366#i=10).

Or maybe you wanted it with nikkudot (vowel points) as already posted.

Or perhaps simply in serif font (rather than the sans serif that wordreference uses)?

Could you please clarify?


----------

